# Seiko SRP 777



## Qtronic (Jan 8, 2016)

Evening folks,

I am quite excited about this watch and will probably be my first Seiko Purchase in over ten years, if I decide to buy one. My other Seiko divers have stood the time and I have kept them all in good condition over the years. (Justifying a purchase here!)

A chap has posted a review a few hours back.

What do you all think of this watch?






Thanks, Q.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Yep very good version and ripping around the world, it really is the must have diver of the moment.
They started at a reasonable price, then shot up and are now coming down again, hopefully when we get them officially in the UK they'll be around the £250 mark
Seiko have a well documented issue with chapter ring not lining up, mines fine, or at the very least not far off, some I've seen have been terrible so buyer beware.

Here's my blue against a 1984 6309 old version.


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

I had the same movement and it was very accurate and good power reserve. The hacking and winding is great.

As for the watch, I looked up user pictures and many styles of straps look fantastic


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Mine was rocking this tonight :thumbsup:


----------



## royalwitcheese (Oct 14, 2010)

^^^^I've seen dozens of pics of these but yours is the first with a chapter ring that is lined up correctly. Congrats!


----------



## Qtronic (Jan 8, 2016)

Faze said:


> Yep very good version and ripping around the world, it really is the must have diver of the moment.
> They started at a reasonable price, then shot up and are now coming down again, hopefully when we get them officially in the UK they'll be around the £250 mark
> Seiko have a well documented issue with chapter ring not lining up, mines fine, or at the very least not far off, some I've seen have been terrible so buyer beware.
> 
> Here's my blue against a 1984 6309 old version.


 Thank you for the image, I can see what the chap means regarding the "second hand" on the original, it would be better the O not on the weight end. Just a prefrence I guess as he said. Does the dial markers stand "proud" a lot more on the 6309? I have a 007 which the markers are "flat" and a Kentic Divers which they are "Prouder" and have a silver outer edge, which in my view makes a lot of difference. Thanks Q.


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Faze said:


> Mine was rocking this tonight :thumbsup:


 Great strap that one, love the overall look


----------



## Qtronic (Jan 8, 2016)

xellos99 said:


> Great strap that one, love the overall look


 It does look good!


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

My 6309 dial is an aftermarket one, so can't really say.
Here's a better shot of my reissue dial.


----------



## Qtronic (Jan 8, 2016)

Faze said:


> My 6309 dial is an aftermarket one, so can't really say.
> Here's a better shot of my reissue dial.


 Thanks again for another great picture! Yes the chapter ring looks perfect from that picture on your watch. If you dont mind me asking and if you wish to say (if not its ok), where did you purchase yours from? Thanks Q.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Qtronic said:


> Thanks again for another great picture! Yes the chapter ring looks perfect from that picture on your watch. If you dont mind me asking and if you wish to say (if not its ok), where did you purchase yours from? Thanks Q.


 I bought from these guys, but through Facebook, they came well recommended - http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Seiko-Turtle-Prospex-Seiko-Pagong-SRP773-Divers-Automatic-200M-Watch-SS-Strap-/221978218576?hash=item33aeeed050

The Seiko SRP775 does seem to be the most popular, and moving it to a brown leather strap.


----------



## Qtronic (Jan 8, 2016)

Faze said:


> I bought from these guys, but through Facebook, they came well recommended - http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Seiko-Turtle-Prospex-Seiko-Pagong-SRP773-Divers-Automatic-200M-Watch-SS-Strap-/221978218576?hash=item33aeeed050
> 
> The Seiko SRP775 does seem to be the most popular, and moving it to a brown leather strap.


 Thanks Faze, I will check that out. I noticed on your profile you are into motorbikes  me too, catch you soon am off to bed, thanks again for your posts. Q.


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Faze said:


> hopefully when we get them officially in the UK they'll be around the £250 mark


 Seiko UK have confirmed that they will not be officially coming to the UK!


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Markrlondon said:


> Seiko UK have confirmed that they will not be officially coming to the UK!


 Well they are stupid then, these have sold like hotcakes in Asia and now in USA. 
Creation will have to be the outlet then or German eBay.


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Faze said:


> Well they are stupid then, these have sold like hotcakes in Asia and now in USA.


 It's very odd but Seiko UK do seem to know what sells in the UK. Maybe more types of watches would sell if Seiko UK actually made them available though... but perhaps not at Seiko high street prices in the UK. Those of us who like these watches often expect lower prices.

Seiko US have some Ananta and Grand Seiko dealers in the UK but my impression is that they are not selling amazingly well.


----------



## wr!ghty200 (Jul 2, 2015)

Faze said:


> I bought from these guys, but through Facebook, they came well recommended - http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Seiko-Turtle-Prospex-Seiko-Pagong-SRP773-Divers-Automatic-200M-Watch-SS-Strap-/221978218576?hash=item33aeeed050
> 
> The Seiko SRP775 does seem to be the most popular, and moving it to a brown leather strap.


 Did you have to pay much duty and tax when you bought from them?


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

They put $80 on the paperwork, so only paid £22 on top of watch and shipping.

It might be different if you go though eBay, as I paid outside eBay via paypal gift so they had no eBay or paypal charges.


----------



## wr!ghty200 (Jul 2, 2015)

Faze said:


> They put $80 on the paperwork, so only paid £22 on top of watch and shipping.
> 
> It might be different if you go though eBay, as I paid outside eBay via paypal gift so they had no eBay or paypal charges.


 This seems pretty reasonable Faze, I may have a closer look at there items.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

wr!ghty200 said:


> This seems pretty reasonable Faze, I may have a closer look at there items.


 Find them on Facebook mate. You'll get a better deal, but ask for photos of the watch because of the chapter ring issue, it's very hit or miss. Unless the cack has all sold by now.


----------



## wr!ghty200 (Jul 2, 2015)

Faze said:


> Find them on Facebook mate. You'll get a better deal, but ask for photos of the watch because of the chapter ring issue, it's very hit or miss. Unless the cack has all sold by now.


 Maybe Facebook is useful for something after all!


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

wr!ghty200 said:


> Maybe Facebook is useful for something after all!


 Its very useful for increasing divorce lawyers bank balances by all accounts!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Chap took delivery of a 777 only to find the triangle creased. What on earth are they doing to them?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2016)

Faze said:


> Chap took delivery of a 777 only to find the triangle creased. What on earth are they doing to them?


 churning them out too fast maybe


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Faze said:


> Chap took delivery of a 777 only to find the triangle creased. What on earth are they doing to them?


 Weird. I wonder if it's new production line machinery or perhaps even new employees.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Gawd another one, and this chap originally denied it till he took a proper look. I'm dreading getting mine out the box and looking!!


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Faze said:


> Gawd another one, and this chap originally denied it till he took a proper look. I'm dreading getting mine out the box and looking!!


 It's difficult tell from a pic but rather worryingly the bezel on that one seems to match the chapter ring, even though the chapter ring does not match the dial. Also it seems to have the folded/dented bezel triangle.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Markrlondon said:


> It's difficult tell from a pic but rather worryingly the bezel on that one seems to match the chapter ring, even though the chapter ring does not match the dial. Also it seems to have the folded/dented bezel triangle.


 Sorry meant to point out the triangle in the post, that was the main concern. But the second hand market on these is going to be fraught with disasters.


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Faze said:


> But the second hand market on these is going to be fraught with disasters.


 Definitely. :-( Really disappointing.


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Shame about the build quality issues as this is the best looking Seiko divers style watch I've seen in ages.

Looks like a potential brand ruiner as well :wacko:


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

ong said:


> Looks like a potential brand ruiner as well :wacko:


 Most non-WISs (i.e. most buyers) will never notice or care, I suspect.


----------

